# How will I yield from 9 plants under a 600w hps digital ballast?



## KingBudha420

First time grower. I have 9 plants under a 600w hps. How much does anyone think I will yield? I have used fox farms ocean forest soil. Fox farms big grown nutes during veg. and just switched them to flower a couple weeks ago with fox farms tiger bloom nutes. I thought some of them would be males but they all turned out female. They are all about 3 feet tall right now I may have vegged too long.:holysheep:


----------



## bwanabud

Rule of thumb is 1g per watt in perfect conditions...no matter how many plants.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Yeh 1gpw is nice but not easy to achieve imho but you should get 9oz min dry if things go your way with no problems.
T4


----------



## dman1234

anywhere from 1/4 lb to 2 lbs, the rest depends on you and your equipment.


----------



## Rosebud

I have ten under 1000 W and that is too many plants. I usually run 4-6. They will be squished for  two weeks then three are coming down. I know my yield will suffer.


----------



## KingBudha420

so my best bed would be to get rid of a couple or add another light?


----------



## warfish

KingBudha420 said:
			
		

> They are all about 3 feet tall right now I may have vegged too long.:holysheep:



You may be okay still with how tall they are.  The majority of the stretch happens in the first two weeks of flowering, then they settle more into bud growing.


----------



## Rosebud

Are they crowded now, are some shaded by the others? What size is the area?


----------



## warfish

KingBudha420 said:
			
		

> so my best bed would be to get rid of a couple or add another light?


If you could possibly post a picture or two of what you have going on then we could give a more educated response to what might work best for you. 

How large of an area are these 9 girls spread over?  A 600w is best used in no more than a 4'x4' area so adding another 600w could increase your effective grow area to 4'x8'.  I grow out between 12 and 15 decent sized girls in my 4'x8' area.


----------



## kiksroks

It's all relative to your particular "style" of growing. I'm getting ready to start 16 under a 1kw in 24sqft but they will be from clones and flowering will begin when they are less than 10" tall. My goal is 32oz but the most I have harvested from my set-up to date is right at 24oz.


----------



## KingBudha420

The area is roughly 6x4. Panda paper around all edges of the room. I feel like I should add another light. i rotate them every few days just to keep all of them happy. I will post pics when possible.


----------



## Rosebud

You got it, add another light. Green mojo to you.


----------



## stevetberry

I have 3 lights in a 9X4 area and even though I start with around 30 seeds, I end with 12 or less plants and it is very crowded.  My plants are usually about 1 foot tall when I flip them.  I hate to be negative but 9 out of 9 females from non femenized seeds sounds a little optimistic.  Where did you get the seeds?  If it were me and I had the funds I would add another 600 watt HPS light if you ventilation system can handle the extra heat.  If you do not add the extra light then you can be very selective on which plants you keep as it starts to get crowded in your space.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

First of all, I want to let you know that 1 gram per watt is not the rule.  It is yield from a very dialed in grow space with optimum conditions and is hard to achieve.

Your space is too large for one light.  You want a minimum of 5000 lumens per sq ft.  Inadequate light can result in light airy buds.  I generally run 2 600W in a 3 x 6.5' space.

Now the nine out of nine females makes be believe that you probably used bagseed?  If so, keep a very very close eye out for hermies.  One plant that hermies can pollinate your entire crop, resulting in a huge decrease in yield (bud can be 75% seed and 24% smokeable stuff) and a decrease in potency.

What is your ventilation setup?  Can we get some pics of your plants and your space?


----------



## KingBudha420

How do I tell if they are hermies? Also, I will not see them again for about a week I have my roomate taking care of them because I am out of town. i will post pics when i get back


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hermies are female plants with male pollen sacs.  You are going to have to keep a vigilant eye out your entire grow.  Sometimes however, they are within buds and are not easy to see.  I would suggest you google some pictures up so you know what you are looking for.


----------

